# Two S3HD units with lifetime



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

I know this is supposed to be a link to an eBay listing but I hate selling anything on eBay. What I'd like to do is to sell my two S3HD boxes (originally 160GB drive) and buy a 4-tuner Tivo. Both boxes have lifetime. One has a 320GB drive that I recently swapped in from an unused Premiere and the other has a 1TB drive. Each Tivo would come with the power cord and a lightly used remote. Shipping on each box would be $20. PM me if you would like to make an offer.

I also have a TCD540 box that has been upgraded in the past year to a 160GB drive. The only thing wrong is that the little Tivo guy covering the nightlight is missing.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

$300 for the 320GB box (HDMI port works)

$350 for the 1TB box (HDMI port doesn't work - typical issue with these Tivos)

Free shipping.

I can include a wireless G for $20 extra on either box.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Last chance to make me an offer before they go on eBay. I'll eat the shipping cost.


----------

